# Willis immersion heater.



## learnwell (13 Jan 2013)

Both sink and and bath elements in apartment hot water tank in hotpress have
ceased to function. The tank and elements are of an Italian make and are no longer in production.  Have been told by plumber that elements readily available in Ireland will not fit the non standard opening-- the only option being a complete tank replacement. I have recently come across the Willis immersion
heater which works externally to the tank while being plumbed to it.        
       Apparently these units are widely used in Northern Ireland.  I wonder has 
anyone any experience of this device. The tank in question is made of steel
rather than copper.


----------



## Shane007 (14 Jan 2013)

They work basically on a principle of gravity. The top of the Willis is connect to the top of the cylinder and the bottom of the Willis to the bottom. When heated, the water rises and replaced by cold beneath. 
Never fitted one but came across lots. Homeowners tell me they work well.


----------



## eamo (15 Jan 2013)

Willis heater should work really well for you Can be connected to existing pipe work eg.15mm or22mm (1/2 or 3/4) no new connections to tank usually needed.   Eamo


----------



## learnwell (15 Jan 2013)

Many thanks for reply, it would seem to be a cheaper solution than a full tank 
replacement, presume there is no issue about fitting one to a sealed system?


----------



## Shane007 (15 Jan 2013)

If you are talking about a sealed heating system then yes no problem as it is not directly connected to your heating system but to your domestic hw. If it is connected to a pressurised sealed domestic hw cylinder, then care must be taken to ensure the built in thermostat is correctly functioning, otherwise no issues.


----------

